# raw meat for monitors?



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

i've never thought about feeding my monitor raw meat b4, it shouldn't b a problem, as they eat it in the wild don't they? chicken i'm thinking of!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i've read that if u going to give chicken it's best to be cooked as chicken carries salmenella and most lizards do also there could be an effect but i can't remember where i read that if i find it i will post it.

i may be wrong

trese


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Someone sometimes takes raw turkey rashers out of my fridge and feeds it to their bosc :wink:


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

cheers for that, i'll go look now. check it out.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

boscs have salmonella anyway, wouldnt worry about giving them more lol after all, a mouse is raw meat. just watch for giving them anything too fatty. You shouldnt have a problem. if you can cook your meat, then do it but try to dry fry it or grill if u can. i havent had problem with raw meat though, like i said, i see it just the same as a raw meaty mouse


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Blazey - the problem with samonella is that there are different strains and it is the different strain that needs to be worried about. Garden birds carry samonella, but they also suffer from it and it kills them if they pick up a different strain. Most people have e-coli living in their guts, no problems until they pick up a strain they're not used to...

Saying that, boscs are adapted to eating raw meat (and rotting meat?) so as long as he is healthy and has the right temperatures to digest at they shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

i'm not gonna tell fibs, Diesel does love 'meaty mouse' and even more 'meaty Rat'.. bet it tastes georgeous!!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yep ur right, in the wild they eat rotting meat. But a bosc only eats that if completely neccessary. Food is scarce in the wild sometimes so they have no other choice. Boscs do have a high level of salmonella from eating mice and its perfectly fine to feed them mince meat and other stuff. Use your common sense and dont give anything too fatty and there shouldnt be a problem. If u want to cook it, just make sure u dont cook it in a fatty way.

In other words :lol: dont deep fry.....ok im joking i know u wouldnt deep fry his food


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

cheers for the cookery lesson Blaze :lol: 
I wouldn't deep fried for myself, never mind Big D.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

hehe we dont use our deep fryer anymore, i dont even know if we still have one


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

looks like i'm playing chef tomorrow then, raw chicken for him and cooked for me. maybe he'll sit at the table and eat with me? ? hmm, or maybe he won't. :evil:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

me and don will be sharing a bedroom soon. someone suggested a hammock each for me and him, what do u think?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

untill u wake up with him staring into ur face lol


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

hammocks are awesome to sleep in but a bosc in a hommock is something i've never experienced. . good luck trying it though, let me know how you get on. and take a pic too. .


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

lol yeh but only because he's only in his own hammock and wants someone to cuddle.


----------



## ianb243 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and don't pretend to know anything about monitors (I'm in the process of setting up a leo viv). However, I took my lad to Tropiquaria nr Minehead, Somerset & they were feeding their monitors on raw hearts (sheep's I think).

Don't know if it's any help?

Cheers Ian


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Blazey said:


> boscs have salmonella anyway, wouldnt worry about giving them more lol after all, a mouse is raw meat. just watch for giving them anything too fatty. You shouldnt have a problem. if you can cook your meat, then do it but try to dry fry it or grill if u can. i havent had problem with raw meat though, like i said, i see it just the same as a raw meaty mouse


Bearded dragons carry salmonella too, we lost our our male beardie suddenly this year, fine AM, stone dead PM. The post mortem indicated salmonella on the brain, heart and lungs. So to me saying they have it already, so giving them more shoudn't be a worry is is bloody stupid advice to give. As somebody else has pointed out, there are different strains of salmonella and what may not be a problem for one species, may be for another.
Boil the chicken or whatever you're feeding them, be safe rather than sorry.

And Blazey, Bosc's shoould be fed a mainly insectiverous diet, mammal and avian flesh should not be a staple. It's too high in fat and can lead to liver and kidney problems later on, as well as issues with obesity.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Well said Fixx, i feel exactly the same way you do, but didn't say anything, as everyone pocked there nose in, when i said something to Blazey, aint naming anyone who got involved. I am glad someone has said something which i feel


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi ,

I have been feeding my Rock monitor chicken wings, necks, giblets etc. chopped into manageable pieces. 

I think the bony parts are good for them as some added calcium.

However we (South Africa) do not have the same problem with salmonella as they do in the USA. Do not know what your situation is like in the UK.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

boscs eat meat in the wild, they are carnivours. I feed Don meats specified on many caresheets. Many caresheets suggest meats which are suitable to be fed. Depends how many caresheets u feel like reading to get the whole wide view of things. If u only want to read one caresheet then u will have to ask questions like these. Most ive read say what meats are good to feed an give good guidelines.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

No educating some people is there? Read Daniel Bennetts book on Bosc's Monitors, 10 yrs + studying them in captivity and the wild....he advises an insect diet for the very reasons I stated above and in all the stomach samples her took, no mammalian or avian prey was found, just insects and agama eggs. Also be very careful what you read on the internet and take as gospel....90% of it is wrong or fallacious to some degree.-, it's a very dangerous attitude to get into..."I read it on a webpage, it must be right"


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

ive had enough of this conversation. if u read up the thread im sure i quite claerly said i read up on bosc researchers work aswell as just caresheets. different people say different things about bosc husbandry, for example the uv or no uv debate. I don't care personally what u feed ur bosc, my boscs diet is suited to him, he isnt getting over weight and he's a very healthy young man. if he started getting overweight, the diet would be changed. 

Don eats 2 rat weaners a week and mario worms and some egg. Sometimes he gets fish. This is my last post on this topic now. I have had enough of the whining.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Blazey, I am not whining, i am considering the health and quality of life of your animal, something you should try doing in this instance.
If you had done the research you would know that a high mammalian diet will lead to health issues and waiting till he starts to show signs of obesity is too late, the damage will have been done already. 
If you had done the research you wouldn't have made the comments you did in this thread.
If you want to see what damage the wrong diet can do to an organism in a short while, watch or read "Supersize Me", the bloke that made that is still having problems with his health today. 
Livefood is also important for stimulus and natural behaviour.

p.s. two weaner rats, some egg and mario worms.........how many turkey rashers and other treats?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

can i just point out that i follow feeding guidelines set by many care sheets and i wouldnt put my reptiles health at risk. And im certainly not interested in the programme about the man who ate junk food prolonged, Don doesnt eat trash food. He eats mice and worms, odd snails and locusts aswell as the odd bit of egg and some meats to nibble on. I'm not feeding him a full slab of raw steak and so what if he's had some turkey rasher before? 

I'm not interested in you trying to say im feeding Don in an unhealthy way. Don is healthy, not over weight and growing well. He sheds fine and he gets plenty of exercise. I can't put it any politer except that i didnt ask ur opinion on the way i feed my bosc so i dont want to hear ur opinion. He isnt eating unhealthily and I know he isnt because he follows a very strict diet to ensure he isnt overfed.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Sad, with that attitude you will never learn anything, and your animals will suffer. 


p.s. Is it me or are there mainly children on this forum?

EDIT THIS IS FIXX, (LOULOU YOU NEED TO LEARN TO LOGOUT)


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't think Blazey has a childish attitude.From what I've seen she's doing all her best to provide Don with a good diet and proper care.And I'm far from being a child.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

loulou said:


> p.s. Is it me or are there mainly children on this forum?


It's you..... 

I'm 30 btw, how old are you?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

my bosc has the best care and attention anyone could possibly give him. At least im not dumping him outside rescue centers and neglecting him. 

This isnt even my thread so now just **** off trying to tell me i'm doing wrong. My bosc is healthy and not over weight and a very active young bosc. I didnt ask your opinion in the first place, this ISNT MY THREAD. get that into your head and stop being a bunch of wanekrs, u've never met me or my bosc, just as none of u have met gcentral and her gecko. If you cant take a polite hint, then that should be clear enough for u now.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

and while we are at it, the only bugs Don will eat are marios and locusts which he gets plenty of but he refuses to eat crickets as they are slightly a bit too miniscule to be interested in them. I would LOVE to force feed him them just to satisfy u but unfortunatly i dont want to put him thrugh that to please u. He's absolutly fine on the diet he's on, and if after 4 months of this diet he isnt getting obese, i dont need to show any concern for it.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

loulou said:


> p.s. Is it me or are there mainly children on this forum?


No dear, not mainly. Apart from you theres also a few other little children hanging around looking at the pretty pictures.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I cannot believe you think I am neglecting Don simply because he doesnt eat crickets. I cant force them upon them, he's no longer interested. he'll eat locusts and mario worms and thats it an he even seems to be going off the worms. I cant feed him what he doesnt want to eat!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree with Blazey, my bosc was the same size as Don, although he would eat crickets, this isn't exactly neccesary, as you would have to feed him 2 boxes or more to completly fill him up, i done it to keep mine active, my bosc was the perfect wieght, which you don't see alot, as most boscs are obese, which mine weren't i don't think Blazeys is either, mine was a tad skinnier then Don, Don's a little fatter then the one i had :lol: , doesn't mean Don's obese though


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

May I also add the turkey rashers was a one off. I bought them from asda on buy one get one free and they was crap. he only ate 2 slices out of one packet :roll: Theres people on here that feed there lizards KFC ( Dont say you dont cause Ive seeen the thread) Even AnthonyY admitted on that he used to feed his bosc chicken as a treat. So suck on that!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Don gets plenty of exercise running around the bathroom and having a swim in our bath. He isnt going to ever get obese cuz when signs of obesity ever begin to show u simply switch the diet. 

And it is possible to regain health after being obese, its not like i'm going to keep feeding him to extreme obesity then think 'oh dear, best change the diet now' he'll get the feed he needs, not wants, to live and he wont get overweight.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

That is correct Tomvraider, i did feed my bosc chicken, i used to give him nice healthy chicken breast, i used to chop it in to little pieces, he used to gulf it down, it wasn't his staple diet though, it is best to give any reptile a varied diet, which was what i done  
As Blazeys said, if Don, starts to get overweight, she wil cut down his intake, so get off her back, as this is a little repetitive :roll:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

ok and this is my guidelines for dons diet. 

http://www.petreptiles.com/Monitor/monitor-food.php3

I havent had any problems with this dietary plan at all and Don is growing and gaining weight very well and moving about swiftly and with no laziness. Some people feed their dogs stupid things and give them any leftovers off their plates but i dont see dog researchers recommending that either yet its still done. 

I love my Don, i hope ur reptiles bite u for being nasty about him and his mummy. He's a very much loved pet and i would never do anything to harm him.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh, just to clarify, my bosc was eating fresh breast chicken, which wasn't fryed or any of that crap, it was also not KFC :lol: Just simple breast chicken boiled


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thank you. I think some poeple have been putting 1 and 1 together and coming up with 3. Let me set this all straight, Don the bosc gets either 2 mice or 2 little rats a week ( 1 mouse or rat for each meal, not together). Most weeks this is all he gets. 

Sometimes he gets morio worms, when he gets these he misses his rodent meal. Same goes for the egg meal too and the locust. He wont take any notice of crickets. they could all be doing alittle dance infront of him, he would prefare to sit and watch then eat them. The turkey was a one off but he may sometimes get small pieces of other food, and i mean small.

so just incase there is some children reading this thread..... 1 meal on monday and 1 meal on thursday equals 2 meals a week only.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i think some people are thinking i let him binge eat every day or something. if people would read properly they would see he's only being fed 2 days out of 7 a week.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

in the kindest possible way...
Daniel bennet has his opinion...
Bartlett for instance..equally experienced had quite another...

I think its a 50/50 split in the opinion whether a boscs diet should be mainly insects or rodents [with meat, egg, and or the other of the 2 main staple food occasionally also]

If you do YOUR research fixx i think urd discover this.
And i consider research to be reading the opinions of those who have kept boscs or similar species for anumber of years added to those opinions of medical researchers and ppl who have done other forms of research that give thier opinion validation.

If you have an different idea of research..ie finding one guy u like the look of, whos book touches you and follow that to the letter then fair enough..

Ofcourse idiots who no nout can publish online.. 
[fights tempataion to make coment]
But If u really really want me too [and id rather u diont cos im lazy] i can list a hole bunch of "pro's" who will happily admit the rodent vs insects for monitors, namely boscs is very much debatable.
Having not read daniele bennets book i couldnt comment really but would ASSUME he was stating his OPINION [sorry to lazy to do ittalic] and i woulda thought he woulda mentioned the "big debate" still... you do as you wish with your reps..atleast u are following one half decent opinion..and let blazey follow a hole load and make her own decision.

oh and hi to the newb loulou...
but you had nout constructive to add.. do u know what a bosc is and whats ur reason for jumpin in and down on blazeys arse?

Dean


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

well she best stay off my ass next time no matter what her reasoning is :twisted:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

There are debates about alot of thing like substrate, some people use sand, some use paper towl, i find it the same with feeding especialy boscs, Blazeys diet she gives her boscs, is ok and is ok as her bosc aint obese ok, so just go with what you do and let Blazey do what she does, also Fixx, i would like to see some pics of your boscs if you don't mind :?:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

DEANandTRESE and Blazey, both of you I have been dragged into a debate I was happy to stay away from but as I forgot to log out of my PC and Fixx has posted in my name BY ACCIDENT i fell i must reply to this. I did not call anyone a child and am quite insulted to be called every name under the sun, i can understand why people assumed it would be fun to bite the "new girls" head off as you all asumed that the post was from me but lets put a stop to that.

And yes just because i am the new girl please dont assume i know jack diddly squat about reptiles i am still learning as is everyone else, i believe that you never stop learning and someone that claims to know it all is someone very sad indeed and DEANandTRESE I am fully aware of what a boscs monitor/savannah monitor/Varanus exanthematicus is and am absolutely potty about them.

Now boscs I have two boscs a female called jo and a male called ming love them both ones quite content the other........well the others a typical bosc, Bred the female successfully last year this year she laid eggs but I didnt get to them in time. I am funny about the salmonella issue as it was my bearded dragon that died suddenly and he was my first ever beardie and as he was living with two girls i felt i needed to get a PM done both to find out what he died from and to find out if the girls could potentially have the same, well the results shocked me and after a long chat with my vet explaining the results i found out my lad died from salmonella to the brain, lungs and heart. After a long dicussion with my vet we could not pin point where this came from, its suspected it was a strand of salmonella that beardies cannot handle and their bodies cannot cope with resulting in his death.

And Anthony you would like to see some pictures of my boscs? well not a problem here is ming and jo (not posed they sometimes bask like this) ming and jo are both rehomes and were both shedding. As im sure alot of you could tell anyway jo is the one on the top (female) ming is the one on the bottom (male). Heres a link to them taken a few months ago i believe

http://www.dns-forums.co.uk/forum/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=1290



oh and im 24 by the way I think someone asked that but am not sure, and i cant remember if someone did but i have been keeping reptiles since i was 12ish first reptile a gree iguana just a little bit of random crap about myself you might like to know

HAPPY DEBATING

EDIT: PICTURE WAS NOT TAKEN BY MYSELF BUT BY FIXX I CANNOT TAKE CREDTI FOR THE PICTURE


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

we werent after seeing ur pets loulou, dont take offence, u joined at a heated time  

gorgeous boscs u have there, the bottom one looks like a right cuddly little fatty  your the first person ive seen with pictures of two boscs living together. dont suppose u could start a new post telling us about them as i'd love to know if u have had them together from young age and such .


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the pic, i was actualy hoping for some body shots, do you have any :?:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Thanks for the pic, i was actualy hoping for some body shots, do you have any :?:


I hope your talking about her bosc and not her body anthony :shock:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Oh and loulou I wasnt picking on your earlier, This thread as been great for releasing my PMT saves me shouting at the kids to be quiet :lol:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Im sure I can try and dig some up can I ask why?

bear with me im quite shoddy on the pc


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

No just wanted to see realy, i take it your Fix's other half ?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Taken a good 2 years ago now but this is the only one i can find at this present time (got a virus on the laptop lost alot was lucky some of my piccies were saved) notice the lack of "fat" around the base of her tail? she laid eggs not long before this picture was taken. And i have noticed over the last two years that a week or so before she is due to lay the base of her tail gets very thin its a tell tale sign for her anyway, i cant say for other boscs never having seen another bosc lay, anyway im babbling just remember before anyone wants to jump on me she had just laid eggs here


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I know there tail goes thin, used to when i bred beardies, Can't see no pic


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah sorry my bad was having hosting issues all sorted now


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi.
Er... sorry?
Heres the deal..had zero idea you and fixx had anything in common, a pc among those.
Assuming you posted..not knowing you atall... having 2 posts and up to that point no posts in this thread I thought you were out of order with Your comment.
I dont think i would have been wrong personally.
But er it wasnt you...thanks for the info but i stand by my comment "if" and "how" they came to be.
As it happens and it wasnt even you then cool.. Can't really apologise [as much as id like to] becasue it was yourself and fixx who misslead me/us.... mistakenly yes... so anyway would apologise just to be nice but im mean and although you did nothing to actually offend me comments such as...
"am quite insulted to be called every name under the sun,"
"And yes just because i am the new girl please dont assume i know jack diddly squat about reptiles"

...say to me that even though it was a mistake what was said still counts.. i woulda thought it woulda been void but still... cant apologise cos urv taken offence, if it wer a genuine mistake and u werent offended as you knew it was ur mistake and just wanted to clear things up I would have defiently apologised.

So bye then
DEAN


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Blazey said:


> we werent after seeing ur pets loulou, dont take offence, u joined at a heated time
> 
> gorgeous boscs u have there, the bottom one looks like a right cuddly little fatty  your the first person ive seen with pictures of two boscs living together. dont suppose u could start a new post telling us about them as i'd love to know if u have had them together from young age and such .[/quote}
> 
> If you read up a bit you'll see that Anthony requested to see our Boscs you foul-mouthed little witch!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

totally off topic....

Fixx are you the fixx from reptile crazy ? If so I used to chat to you on visu  


My tuppence worth..........

My bosc has had KFC so I presume its me that was mentioned, he actually pinched a small peice off a plate (about an ounce) it was not given deliberatly. (hell I cant spell today)

My bosc (and every one who sees him says he is one of the healthiest they have ever seen and that includes a specialist reptile vet from australia) Is fed on about 90% live food (I realise this is a very expensive way to feed them but you have to do what is best for them) He also gets, on occasion (rather like giving a child sweets) day old chicks, mice, minced turkey (boiled) and bantam eggs.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I didnt even know your bosc had eaten any KFC and the thread I was talking about was made before you registered on the forum so I dont know why you think its directed at you wohic.

Im leaving this thread now, I dont own a bosc and those of you that do will just have to agree to disagree with the sound of things.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

tombraider said:


> I didnt even know your bosc had eaten any KFC and the thread I was talking about was made before you registered on the forum so I dont know why you think its directed at you wohic.
> 
> Im leaving this thread now, I dont own a bosc and those of you that do will just have to agree to disagree with the sound of things.



I only presumed it was me because I have mentioned it, Its not that i am bothered about it, if its posted on a forum its public knowledge for all to read  

we all do what we think is best for our animals, at least i hope we do, and part of doing that is taking on board the information that is shared by other owners and keeper, and then ultimatly making up your own mind as to what is right.
perhaps we should all look at why boscs dont live to a great age in captivity and try to do something about it, I know that fatty liver disease is a contributing factor to many early deaths, insectivorus diets will help to avoid this, that is why Thumper has mainly large locusts, big fat crickets, moreos, etc.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yeh can i add to that fixx that anthonyy asked loulou to see _her_ boscs and at that point it wasnt clear u were actually partners.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

blazey...did you not see that fixx called you a foul mouth witch?
We both think that was totallt uncalled for..


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yes well nevermind, i'll just have to get out my toad and cauldron and brew up a curse to turn her into a real cow so she doesnt just have to act like one :twisted: 

:lol: i actually am beginning to find it pretty funny. let them carry on, i think i've got more important things to concentrate on than these two idiots trying to create a debate over somerthing silly. I'd understand if i fed him 3 times a day or something but its twice a week :?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats cool.
I just thought it really screwy as 
A-nothin wrong with asking for pics
B- er you wer asking fixx... then just told lou lou you werent asking her, as u dint know they wer er.. partners? sisters? roomates? woteva and as loulou was like "why do u want pics" etc etc and oh my god sorry what an out of order comment u know?>

anyway im also done with this thread now, and the beggers in it [not you obviously, or your mum and er..the others who arent meanies]

Dean


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh and

ANTHONY
You went from this




AnthonyY said:


> Well said Fixx, i feel exactly the same way you do, but didn't say anything, as everyone pocked there nose in, when i said something to Blazey, aint naming anyone who got involved. I am glad someone has said something which i feel




to this...









AnthonyY said:


> I agree with Blazey, my bosc was the same size as Don, although he would eat crickets, this isn't exactly neccesary, as you would have to feed him 2 boxes or more to completly fill him up, i done it to keep mine active, my bosc was the perfect wieght, which you don't see alot, as most boscs are obese, which mine weren't i don't think Blazeys is either, mine was a tad skinnier then Don, Don's a little fatter then the one i had :lol: , doesn't mean Don's obese though



and never actually made reference to your jumping over the fence and what made you do so....
I mean..damn it looks a bit iffy..

Dean


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

nevermind.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Dean and what is you point, pocking you orr in again, which you no nout about, if you opened your flipping eyes and looked, i was refering to the comment Fixx said, which was this:
"Bearded dragons carry salmonella too, we lost our our male beardie suddenly this year, fine AM, stone dead PM. The post mortem indicated salmonella on the brain, heart and lungs. So to me saying they have it already, so giving them more shoudn't be a worry is is bloody stupid advice to give. As somebody else has pointed out, there are different strains of salmonella and what may not be a problem for one species, may be for another. 
Boil the chicken or whatever you're feeding them, be safe rather than sorry"
So i suggest you stop crawling up Blazey arse every 5 seconds as your starting to annoy me :evil: You keep making digs at me in most posts, i don't know why, but you ain't even that experienced, so take a step back and think what you say before you say it, as i am getting fed up of your comments :evil:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont think i have said anything negative to or about you in any other post anthony.
I just got the impression when blazey was being jumped over you wer joining in and then when she started to hold her own you switched sides.

-------------------------------------
And Blazey, Bosc's shoould be fed a mainly insectiverous diet, mammal and avian flesh should not be a staple. It's too high in fat and can lead to liver and kidney problems later on, as well as issues with obesity. 

Back to top 


AnthonyY
Ultra Citizen



Joined: 12 Mar 2005
Posts: 1682
Location: Surrey
Posted: Sun Jul 16, 2006 3:45 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well said Fixx, i feel exactly the same way you do, but didn't say anything, as everyone pocked there nose in, when i said something to Blazey, aint naming anyone who got involved. I am glad someone has said something which i feel 
------------
see i thought you wer referin to what was directly before about the er.. what this thread was initially about and then you went on to basically say "i dint wana say anything, glad you did cos i dont wana get shouted at" yet ofcourse if that wer the case then you wouldnt have said it in your reply..surely? it infact is really the same thing as saying it urself only waiting for a "bigger person" to take front lead.

Seriously, if i got the wrong end of the stick then im sorry.
I really havent "attacked" you in any other thread though, if i have eithe rpost details or pm me cos im quite interested.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Dean and what is you point, pocking you orr in again, which you no nout about, if you opened your flipping eyes and looked, i was refering to the comment Fixx said, which was this:
> "Bearded dragons carry salmonella too, we lost our our male beardie suddenly this year, fine AM, stone dead PM. The post mortem indicated salmonella on the brain, heart and lungs. So to me saying they have it already, so giving them more shoudn't be a worry is is bloody stupid advice to give. As somebody else has pointed out, there are different strains of salmonella and what may not be a problem for one species, may be for another.
> Boil the chicken or whatever you're feeding them, be safe rather than sorry"
> 
> ...


I really dont care if im annoying you to the point of combustion anthony, and The truth is, i like to defend people who are being treated like arseholes.
Simple as that, not for any "arse crawling" reasons but because Bullys make my blood boil, as do shallow minded ppl, 2 faced people and stuck up people.
and what "experience" do i need to see when someone is talking shit anthony?
or what experience do i need to see that someone is miss quoting? or outright being self righteous gits?
and what experience is needed to read a book/caresheet/article or fifity and actually take it in for what it means rather than quote it word for word and close my eyes and ears to the opinions of others?
I mean seriously...what?
Oh and give me one more evil son and ill slap yuh.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

got to admit I was a bit confused over your replies too anthony. Ah well never mind.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ehez is ullfez of itshez


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)




----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i aswez ustjez ayingsez atthez thonyaez alkstez rapcez


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

oh lol I understand now :lol:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I think our dear D&T had too much DDT :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

what is ddt?
apart from jake roberts finisher...

it must be a joke cos u refered to us as "ddt..whoops i mean d&t" before.. 
aND Trese is in bed..its just me  trese dont got attitude

Dean


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

DDT is a defoliant used during the Vietnam war :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh..wer u subjected to that thorrshari?
i, luckily wasnt around then


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

still get my hair and u? :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

tombraider said:


> oh lol I understand now :lol:


oodgez ombraidertez, derstandingunez igpez attinlez is eryvez eryvez portantimpez


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

my hair is mainly grey now but still have it yes


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok i hate to carry this on but firstly, I give Don what i think is right alongside something i've read on the internet. The guidelines i found are easily varied to suit the reptile its dependant on weight, size, activity etc. 

D&T are not alone in thinking people who quote caresheets and research they have heard don't neccessarily have experience.

Anthony i dont mean to be rude but, u said to me on msn, i've backed u up and i have experience so u should win this argument, and i told u i dont need to back me up cuz i can handle it myself anyway.

You DONT have experience in my eyes. I see people with experience as those who have had there reptiles til the age they should live, made mistakes and found solutions to those problems they've come across. You, like me, are young. You're 16 for crying out loud, what experience have you had?! U havent kept a bosc til its old ripe age, you told me u had it til it was around 16inches to me when we first got talking. I dont want you to keep acting like you know everything about boscs and trying to give me advice, cuz ur advice is just as good as mine as its all been read up and yet mine at least is fresh in my memory as it HAS to be.

Fair enough Fixx and Loulou telling me their opinions, even if they said it in a bit of a rude way themselves, they have obviously LOTS of knowledge, not neccessarily experience, with boscs and other reptiles and can give me advice. I want to be able to talk to people without u having to reply to every thread saying 'oh yes i tried that once... etc etc blah blah blah' You tried it WHEN exactly??!?!

No offence but i looked back and searched threads from ages ago and all your threads are about oh yes im getting one of those and oh i would like one of those. Your 16 and there is no way you can afford fiji iguanas and toucans from ur part time job at the pet shop wage. And dont say 'oh i work for my money' cuz thats just not believable that a 16yr old lad wants to spend THOUSANDS of pounds on so many reptiles.

YOU are either a liar or they aren't your pets but your mum and dads or some other family member. For all anyone on this forums knows, any pictures u have posted of your pets could indeed be just those taken of animals IN the pet shop. 

D&T aren't ass lickers, they're just saying what THEY think and what many others possibly think. They don't need experience with reptiles to know a hypocrite and an annoying boy when they see one. Especially when its constantly in everyones face all the time. 

Quote me all you like on what i've said and rant all u like. But it'll keep coming straight back at u and I wont stop if u want to carry on amusing everyone with ur pointless fairy stories. I can bitch and rant at you happily and i'm sure deans happy to carry on telling u ur an idiot and a hypocrite as well.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

thorrshamri said:


> DDT is a defoliant used during the Vietnam war t:lol:


DDT is actually an insecticide, I think you're thinking of Agent Orange.

And D&T, get a life, stop shit-stirring, and grow up there's a good boy.

Bartlett also advocates livefood or animal protien for iguanas in his book, any decent ig owner now-adays will tell you that is a huge no-no, so I afraid I take Bartlett with a pinch of salt, preferring to use books and material which covers the latest studies, not those done 20 years ago.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Blazey, you say I have no experience, for a start, how would you know, what and your telling me you have, you only got Don a couple of months ago ! Also I have read some of your comments in previous posts and they have made me larf tbh, you speak like you have the most experience, but are very much a beginner, you haven’t even been keeping reptiles for long, I have had reptiles since I was 9, that’s 7 years experience, you haven’t even had a year yet. I have kept various lizards and snakes in my time. You comment on me not having my bosc long, but you didn’t get yours when it was 6 weeks old did you, I did and kept it for well over a year and a half, with no problems at all, I didn’t bother asking any questions on here about him and his care, as I would research something on the internet, if anything was ever wrong. You’ve not even had your bosc long, you got him at roughly the same size he is now, you haven’t kept a bosc till old age neither, so what’s you point ?
I didn’t say 16” it was bigger than that, you say my advise is like yours, and your kinda saying my advise is shit, well I find yours worse quite frankly and you think you know everything on boscs when you don’t.

Well actually I was replying to your mums thread, not yours, as you know it all don’t ya :lol:

Yes I am 16, so what, I may be young, oh and your telling me, you don’t go ahh I want, I want etc, if you recall, I told you I had £4000, THAT IS ENOUGH TO BUY FIJI’S ACTUALY, there £3500, if you remember rightly I only paid £250 for the toucan, then I became allergic about 4-5 months later, so I had to sell it, I sold it for £1000 with massive cage, food, perches, toys and vines and exo-terra plants etc Which was a complete bargain, as Toucans were selling at £1000 along and are very rare birds, What do you mean, I don’t have a toucan ? Oh so I just sold on my imagination :lol: My shop wage was about £30 a day, I also done other things to make money. What do you mean, don’t sat ‘ oh I work for my money’ I did you fool, I worked on weekends, every weekend, whats not believable about that :?:

Also what’s wrong with wanting to spend thousands on reptiles, if that’s what I wanted to do. It’s either you jealous or something, because you keep commenting on it, only cos I have the money to spend unlike others, what’s wrong with it. Hold on a minute, your calling me a liar, what is the to lie about and what satisfaction would I get from it :?: 
Blazey, you can think what you want tbh, oh and it is like me commenting and saying, oh look that bosc monitor (Don) was taken of the internet, quite frankly I find that comment absurd. For starters do the pics look like there’ve been taken in a pet shop when you can see my T.V in one of them and my bed in another pic, of one of my beardies.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Blazey and Anthony,will you do us a favour and stop arguing?I like both of you very much and I'm upset reading this.Maybe you could go on in this conflict on MSN or somewhere,I think you are both responsible with your pets and there's no doubt you have interest and love for them.

Just in case you would like to ignore what i've said,the hammer of Thorr can throw painful lightning bolts on you kids. :lol: :lol: :lol: :diablo:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Thorr, i agree m8, but at the end of the day, i ain't gona get slatted by Blazey & Dean, with there rather silly and petty comments, all i am doing, is sticking up for myself m8, i consider myself more experinced then them, i have kept reptiles since the age of 9, that's 7 years, i have kept alot of reptile in my time. Blazey keps thinking she's the bees knees all the time, trying to knock me, saying i lie and imagine my pets, what sort of shits that about, that's f**cking crazy :evil: 
I will happily speak or argue with both Blazey & Dean on MSN, it don't bother me at all, but that's twice Blazey has tried to make me look like an irresponsible twat and it aint even true, so i aint having it :evil:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Well i like ya anthony, even though blazeys told me not to talk to you  I think we should let this thread drop of the page and forget about it, its bad enough arguing over each others reptiles but its not really on to start having a go at each other too. This is a friendly forum and i think it should stay that way


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank You Tombraider  
I don't like arguing, but am gona stick up for myself, if i have to, i aven't come on this forum to argue, i have come hear to give my help and advise. I am slightly annoyed though, as this is the second time this has happened, everyone said the 1st agruement was me, and Dean has certainly took sides, which i don't give 2 shits about, so it makes it look like i have caused this aruement, when i ain't. I am willing to drop it, even though i didn't start it, but i am in no way apologising :evil:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

well ur a wanker anthony, dont apologise, just dont speak to me. I hate you. And if u read, i never said i had experience cuz i said ur only young like me. You act like u have no parents and are a thirty yr old or something. You're just a weirdo.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Wanker :lol: Don't hate me cos you aint me 8) Well at the end of the day your just a very silly witch, as Fixx already mentioned, your just very jealous, as you don't have as much money :evil:


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol woah wats with all the arguments?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I think blazeys caught the PMT that I had the other day :lol:


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

seems all a bit daft to me... lol


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I know, i have said i will drop it, for F**k sake :evil:


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

:lol: alright calm down


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

calm down dear.. its just a comercial :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Anthony thinks im jealous ebcause he has so much knowledge of Boscs diets yet he's obese himself. Sort your own fat ass out u homophobic lying brat, 

Dont u EVER spam my msn calling me a jealous ***** again you ignorant little bastard. Don't think some of the people on the forum will appreciate ur homophobic little rants. Dirty little piggy.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I think maybe one of the mods should put a lock on this thread and put it to its death


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

For starts i ain't obese, homophobic, ignorant, a bastard, lying or a brat or anyother stupid insults you keeping saying :evil: 
I will do as i please, as you certainly do, i deleted you off MSN, as i don't want to have an arguement and have said i will drop it, but you just continue to go on :evil: 
Oh and there'll aprciate your f**king rants will they, do me a favour a shut the f**k up and don't bother to talk to me or even reply to this message :evil: 
This Crazyness should be dropped :evil:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

then dont spam my screen calling me a jealous ***** u weirdo if u arent homophobic. Why use the term lesbian as an insult if u have nothing against them? Deranged child. Nevermind locking the thread, someone needs to lock anthony away cuz he keeps hallucinating and lying.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Great thread guys! But anyway if you need advice on monitors check out www.varanus.nl  sorry to plug another site but there are some very experienced monitor breeders/keepers on there.

Also back to the first post doesn't anyone els ethink its disgusting to see a monitor on a lead? An animal like that shouldn't even be handled much IMO let alone to be paraded around on a leash.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok, if you say so, i suppose you know me very well don't you, you have never seen me before so how can yiu say such madness :evil: 
This is my last post in this section, that is what you said about 5 posts ago, i think u've done well you've defo stuck to it :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

well ur big mouth wont shut up and i hate more than anything homophobic ignorance being spammed at people. Your mummy and daddy should be ashamed at the little spoilt brat they've dragged up.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I dont see the point in keeping any reptile on a lead Andy. Its not like you can train them to walk at your heels :?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

and im jealous cuz i dont have as much money as ur mummy an daddy? I dont ened to talk about my parents money like its my own. 

SIXTEEN YEAR OLDS DONT HAVE THOUSANDS OF POUNDS. They dont earn that when they have only just left school, most dont earn that kind of money for years after. You stupid lying moron. Im not jealous, i'm glad i dont have to act like a shit gold thanx very much.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Blazey, would you stop chatting shit and dragging this further, you just picking anything now just to have ago, my mum and dad have raised me fine, so have yours probably but you've just let them down :evil:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

ive let them down? because im not earning thousands by the age of 16? i wont earn that kind of money til im in my mid 20's and i dont give **** if you think money makes the world go round cuz it doesnt.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

tombraider said:


> I dont see the point in keeping any reptile on a lead Andy. Its not like you can train them to walk at your heels :?


I dont agree with it at all. I only handle my reptiles rarely as IMO I think they dont like it. They will get used to it but why should they? They are nice to look at and IMO again I think if they are set-up in a good natural viv and left to their own devices you will see alot more natural behaviour from them.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I think he meant with your attitude not what money you earnt.


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

before i get too confused, what does IMO mean?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

In my opinion...


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I certainly do Tombraider, please tell yuor crazy daughter to stop, as i have had enough of this shit :evil:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

why thank you! Just trying to change the subject a bit! But it is funny watching them argue!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Andy, i am taking and hopefully uploading pic of the BRB, he is being kept in a geo, as i have just got to let his 3D background completly dry and make sure theres no fumes etc ok, he has fed brilliantly, he hits his food quite hard :shock: he took two small mice last week so am gona defo move him on to meds now


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> tombraider said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see the point in keeping any reptile on a lead Andy. Its not like you can train them to walk at your heels :?
> ...


My beardies I probably handle every other day but if I thought they didnt like it then I would be quite happy to just sit and watch them. my gecko only gets handled when its time to clean out his viv or if I think theres something wrong with him. the anoles I dont touch at all and clean round them.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

fair enough its just my own opinion. I only keep snakes really at home so its a bit different to lizards i know beardies dont mind handling my previous post was a bit general sorry. I just dont feel the need to handle my snakes every day like some.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

oh and anthony i am looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Wanker :lol: Don't hate me cos you aint me 8) Well at the end of the day your just a very silly witch, as Fixx already mentioned, your just very jealous, as you don't have as much money :evil:


 talking about how much money someone has compared to u is uncalled for stop trying to big urself up

trese


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i feed my boscs on a strict diet of jelly and ice cream but if its naughty he only gets peanut butter toasties!

Childish?! yes just like many of the previous posts!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I bath my bosc in Chanel NO5 essensial bath oils. I pat him dry with a fluffy towel and dust him in talc. I then apply his matching Dior nail polish and lip stick and settle him down for the night in his fluffy pink bed.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

lol he must be one gender confused boscs!


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Anthony and Blazey please stop this nonsense shit otherwise Grandad Thorr will fetch his electric Divine Hammer. :twisted:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Thorr, i am not saying another word m8


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

good boy then :wink:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Fixx said:


> thorrshamri said:
> 
> 
> > DDT is a defoliant used during the Vietnam war t:lol:
> ...


if ur refering to me [dean] please use my name not d&t it shows ur laziness.

And in Bartlett and bartletts book on the green iguana he doesnt say anything about feeding live food or anything with animal protien to iguanas atall.
infact he states not to.
Maybe u have an older book? from say 10-12 years ago when this was usually said.
Check the year.
Maybe u should do that with most of what you read.
Bartlett has been releasing books over the past couple days..ur a bit behind clearly.. nice try though ok.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Rather than animal protein for iguanas which may cause kidney and liver damage (may be lethal) ,i would suggest the use of "tofu",a japanese speciality made with soya proteins,it is really rich in energy and protein. :wink: So I'm with U on this one Dean.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> Great thread guys! But anyway if you need advice on monitors check out www.varanus.nl  sorry to plug another site but there are some very experienced monitor breeders/keepers on there.
> 
> Also back to the first post doesn't anyone els ethink its disgusting to see a monitor on a lead? An animal like that shouldn't even be handled much IMO let alone to be paraded around on a leash.


yeh i think reps on leads looks a little daft myself.. but havent got a real problem with it..i mean we lock them in cages so..


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

locking them in cages in a naturalistic set-up etc in my mind is a lot different than putting a nile monitor on a leash! They should be handled in the minimum in my opinion let alone walked around on a lead!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

This is why i gave up pretty much with the whole leash thing and gone to lettign him run freely in the bathroom for exercise.

I read on www.calzoo.com/co.uk that boscs dont actually like to swim but Don seems to enjoy his shallow baths. Does this mean they hate depth to the water do u think? Cus he loves to soak but when the waters too deep he absolutly hates it!!! Anthony said his liked to swim in a bath run deep enough for himself and he put cork bark in there as a raft but this isnt appealing to Don.

How does everyone else bathe their boscs?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Blazey, the link didn't work, isit correct or my computer buggerd :? 
As i would be interested in having a read  
My bosc, might have been a wierd one, but he liked to have a little swim in the water :lol: He used to tuck his feet in towards his belly and use his tail as a rudder, preety cool to watch


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

it wasnt meant to be a link but i'll try and find where i read it for u all.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.calzoo.com/pdf/savannahmonitors.pdf

its under feeding i believe.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ANDY-
Yeh thats cool man, and i was just giving my opinion too.
I dont agree on not handling though, not for reps that dont mind or actually like it.
At the end of the day if they are "tame" then general cleaning, watering, feeding etc is gona stress them out much less than if they are "wild"

Blazey- we havent give savvy a bath yet, she has swimming pool thingy which she swims in daily and then shits in.
I think they like to swim and then may go off it as they get older i think [reading, not experience obviously] also i think many ppl wouldnt give them a swimmin area as they dont think they need or want it so then they would never find out if they actually do.

Thorr.. umn have to try that when we get an iguana altho im fine with veg only.
I was just pointing out to fixx that her [?] opinion on bartlett and bartlett was based on a mistake on her part, she said he hasnt released new books [like this century] and its frankly incorrect.
I think fixx was agreeing igauana shouldnt have animal protien [infact she bought it up] so the dissagreement aint about that..well theres no dissagreement really..im right shes wrong simple as that on that one.
Incase they have changed publisher and she aint aware.. BARRONS.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

im interested in the swimming thing as its not specified at them not needing swimming area in captivity, its like its sayig overall they are poor swimmers and dislike it. thats why i asked.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Thumper likes a deep bath, and swimming, he has the option to soak in shallows (i have a 'shelf ' for the bath) but he always has a good few lengths first , and boy can he swim


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Blazey, i will have a read know  Dean, you may well be right there :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Don doesnt seem to swim, he just seems to struggle. I'll try him again in a deeper one and see if he gets used to it a little more and if not i'll just not bother again, no point wasting water :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

savvy is too small to really tell i guess, she can almost walk in the water altho she can also fully submerge herself.
Goin on where they are from you wouldnt necesarily imagine they would be adapted to swimming in deep water, their feet arent exactly all that aqautic looking...but then niether are crocs..  only time will tell i guess.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeh, but crocs tuck the feet and that in, it's there tails that does all te work realy, plus i am shaw either the croc or alligator has webbed feet :?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Boscs swimming motion is very similar to a croc, torpedo shaped and propulsion from the tail.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

AAAAHHH I'm glad to see this argument has ceased.
Now as a Frenchman I'd suggest French Kiss between Anthony and Blazey  to underline this ceasefire.
"Et maintenant les enfants,roulez-vous des pelles avec la langue" :lol: *

*(Now kids/mates,practice French kiss with the tongue)


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

dunno aboout the web feet..maybe the gator? not the croc tho surely?

And yeh like u said anthony boscs swim like that too, hmm what i meant was crocs look unlikely to be particualrly aqautic yet they are..however crocs arent great swimmers ither i guess and like shallow swamps and like boscs can lay submerged for long periods..
anyway its always best to have the swimmin area so that if need be the lizard could literally walk out anyway as we do so.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yrah, it's the gator  
I am glad the arguings stoped  
Shut it Fenchie :lol2:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Many crocs are actually good swimmers, the best being of course Salties which are capable of swimming far out to sea hence their wide range. Alligators stick to swamps but thats because they can't tolerate saltwater. They also do have webbed feet, though not to the extent of ducks feet :lol:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Yrah, it's the gator
> I am glad the arguings stoped
> Shut it Fenchie :lol2:


any mistakes in your own language,you english c*cks*cker? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Etre tout à fait Frenchie ! ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

DEANandTRESE said:


> ANDY-
> Yeh thats cool man, and i was just giving my opinion too.
> I dont agree on not handling though, not for reps that dont mind or actually like it.
> At the end of the day if they are "tame" then general cleaning, watering, feeding etc is gona stress them out much less than if they are "wild"
> .


How can you tell if your reptile actually enjoys being handled? This is coming from a primarily snakey type person?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well drago actually tends to walk on to our hands and is content to sit there for a while he lets us know if he doesn't want to be handled

trese


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

to me a reptile that likes to be handled will freely walk onto your hands without having to be picked up.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Just like what treses Drago does.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

fair enough now i know! I dont think you will be getting a 7 foot ornate monitor walking on to your hands though!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oi it's my drago too.
also i beleive the difference between lizards and snakes is a lizards ability to show it's happiness and anger with facial expressions.
for instance we are 100% convinced that our beardies don't only gape for the usual reasons but they actull ydo it as a means of showing their happiness(smile).
also their eyes tell alot.
i do believe this to be the case with larger lizard species only though.

dean


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

hmm interesting I've been working with a lot of different lizards and a lot of them will climb onto my hands but i see it as only them wanting to get out of their viv or just something else to climb on. Except for the Tegu's who just wanted to eat me!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

hay dont bring tegus into this!!!!..............tho u r probley right


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm.
When we let drago have the run of the lounge [as we did regualrly untill the beardies went in there new viv]
he actually used to let us know when he wanted to go back in, and on one occasion when i gave him the means to do so he actually jumped into a box, climbed on the edge, up a narrow branch which was on the floor pointing up, onto the arm of a nearby sofa and into his viv.. 
they also both often came out.
Drago comes when called by name also.
Kinda not really to the topic at hand but still.
And yeh when trese says hands i think she meant hands/arms cradled kinda thing...our beardies definetly prefer to have all 4 feet resting on something ata all times.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Don has 'evil' eyes and 'soft' eyes. When i stroke him i can tell whether he likes it by his eyes. If i stroke near his ears he cocks his head like a cat and shuts his eyes. Don just doesnt like the settling down bit but once he is eventually settled he can stay on my lap for around an hour before he gets restless and wants to go back to bed.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

relly makes me laugh as the first time i joined this forum to try and sell my bosc i got slatted by loads about feeding him mice and other meats.
So many people said insects only and in the end the link was take off so i couldnt add the list of books and articals to back up what i was saying. Strange how some of those people are now here saying that they feed their boscs meat, such as mice and others.

In the wild bosc will eat dead animals, chicks, rodents, snakes, fish etc.... i dont care how many boscs have been cut open to find just insects in there belly! maybe there was an increase of insets that month. I can assure you they do eat whatever they can in the wild.

I feed mine cockroaches, locusts and crickets as well as mice, chicks and one thing that he does like is beef heart. Its very cheap. a whole heart will cost about £5 and can be cut into strips before freezing. that way a few strips can be defrosted at a time.
Of course its best to vary the food as much as possible and include a good vit/cal powder. I have known people use dog food and mince meat but raw meets would be better.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

this thread is old now animalstorey, please dont bring up another debate.


----------

